# Jim's Original Chicago Style Bone-In Pork Chop Sandwich



## Old Dave (Aug 18, 2016)

This cook was done on my Cobb Grill using lump and running a fairly high grilling temperature. 












I used a thicker cut chop than what is served at Jim’s and placed it into the same marinade that he uses for his famous chops. 






These are three of my 1/3 pound homemade Pork Burgers ready for the grill. 






I added a small Weber chimney of lump charcoal to the grill for this cook. 






I added my Grill Grates smooth side up and brought the grill up to about 575 degrees for this cook. 






The Wife’s bone in chop took about 10 minutes to get done at 145 degrees internal.






Next up were the caramelized onions for the pork chop sandwich.











I then grilled my homemade pork burgers to an internal of 160 degrees.
















The results of my cook.
















I added some mustard to the bun, my caramelized onions, and then the bone-in pork chop and served it up to the wife.











For my pork burger sandwich, I added some lettuce and tomato and then squirted on some horsey sauce. Made a fine meal.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 18, 2016)

A couple of excellent looking meals!!!

Is the marinade something you made or bought?


----------



## Old Dave (Aug 18, 2016)

*Pork Marinade*

John,

I don't measure anything but just throw it together

Water
Oil
Lemon Juice
Salt 
Pepper

If I were to guess, 

Water 70%
Oil      20%
Lemon Juice  10%


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 18, 2016)

Old Dave said:


> John,
> 
> I don't measure anything but just throw it together
> 
> ...




Thanks!!!


----------

